#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Top 5 Agritechs trends in 2018

## Bhavya

Technology is having great impacts in all industries agree culture is no exception.
Every now and then new technologies are introduced n agriculture.


here are some top 5 agriculture trends in 2018.

IT in agricultureLow cost AquaponicsBiotech in seeds and biocontrolsSmall mechanisation-Big changesPackaging innovation


Agritechies do you know any other latest trends ?

----------

